# Opinions please



## DozerMite (Sep 15, 2009)

Can I get your opinion on this light tent?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260474193271&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2009)

I think that is one I have. I like it.


----------



## Billman (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the same one.  It should work fine for your needs.

Ya can't beat it for the price.


----------



## gketell (Sep 15, 2009)

The tent itself is great.  Much nicer than the one I have.  But you will probably end up wanting to upgrade the lighting.  3 lights and brighter and broader than those.  But clamp on shop lights with Daylight PCs will work great.

GK


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shop around a little . I bought the same set on Amazon for $14.95 and $5.00 shipping . Some one posted of a sale where these setups were selling for $10 + ? shipping .
 Greg is right about the lights , you are going to want to upgrade to a better light setup but the tent is great .


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2009)

Butch this one is bigger than the $10 job


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

FWIW, the $10 tent is exactly what you get. This one is much bigger and the lamps are bright, too.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 15, 2009)

oops , sorry I thought the $10 one was the same . This is the same as my setup though . Mine is called  "Studio in a box "  . I just checked and they are currently not on sale but do go on sale quite often .


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 15, 2009)

What bulbs would be best?

I don't know what a daylight PC is. I've seen the daylight CFL's, are they similar?
Thanks


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2009)

I use GU10 120v 50W WFL, don't know if it is right or not, it is what I use though


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 17, 2009)

I had that setup. It was ok, but not great. I sold it. For pens I use bounce flash mostly, for bigger items I use the clamp on lamps with cheap Reveal bulbs.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 17, 2009)

The price is right, buy it. I myself have enough lights, bed sheets and pvc pipe to make my own.


----------

